# UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht



## Mattis (2. Juni 2010)

Moin Teichprofis

Ich habe mir einen 11Watt uvc zugelegt und den vor meinem Filter angeklemmt.
Das Gerät läuft seit 2Tagen aber irgendwiesehe ich noch keine Wirkung.
Das Licht brennt und das Glas ist auch sauber.Der Filter läuft auch 24 Std am Stück.

Habe einen ca.10 000l Teich und eine Pumpe die2 500l/h macht.

Bin ich nun zu ungeduldig?Wie lange dauert es in etwa bis ich mein Wasser klarbekomme(Schwebealgen)?


----------



## schrope (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hallo!

und wie filterst du die verklumpten Algen heraus?
Hast du einen Siebfilter?

Bitte beschriebe doch einmal genau deinen Filteraufbau.

MfG
Peter


----------



## Mattis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hallo Peter

Also ich verwende nur eine Tonne.die ist zur Hälfte mit Lavasteinen gefüllt,ein Leerrohr geht bis auf den Tonnenboden wodurch Wasser einströmt.Dann durch die Lava.Anschliessend durch Ca.200 Schwämme(Putzschwämme),anschliessend noch durch2Filtermatten.
Und oben läuft es denn durch ein 50er Rohr wieder in den Teich.
Ist ein bisschen Kompliziert die Reinigung ich weiss aber ich hatte noch keine Zeit mir etwas besseres zu bauen.

Aber die verklumpten Algen müssten doch auch damit zurückgehalten werden.Oder nicht


----------



## Mattis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Oder verklumpen die Algen erst viel später,womöglich wenn Sie schon durch  den Filter durch sind??lala1


----------



## schrope (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hallo! 

Hier läuft auch gerade eine kurze Diskussion darüber.

Was du aber unbedingt brauchst ist ein Vorfilter der den Grobschmutz AUS dem System entfernt, d.h der Schmutz, Algen, usw. bleib auf dem Sieb liegen und kann somit nicht in Lösung gehen.

Meiner Meinung nach bringt dir eine UVC nichts wenn du die verklumpten Algen nicht aus deinem System entfernst.

Für deinen Teich kannst du dir sehr einfach und schnell einen Siebfilter basteln. Gibt im Forum mal Siebfilter ein und du wirst genügend Anregungen finden.


MfG
Peter


----------



## scholzi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hi Leute
@Matthias..
hast du sie denn neu gekauft oder ist die Lampe schon wo anders gelaufen?
Und etwas länger als 2 Tage kannst du ihr schon geben...


----------



## Mattis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hallo Robert

Die Lampe habe ich neugekauft(Aqua Garden,soll zu Oase gehören?)

Ich habe einen Baumarktfilter angeboten bekommen,Samt uvc und Pumpe(Durchflussfilter).
Könnte ich den nicht zur Vorabscheidung verwenden?

He cooles Profilbild


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hi,

ich finde die Regel 1 W pro 1000L bei geringem bzw. normalem Fischbesatz und mehr als 8h Sonneneinstrahlung + normaler Bepflanzung ganz gut. Also sind 11 W für 10.000 L zu wenig. Wie bereits geschriben ist eine optimale Vorabscheidung voraussetung.


----------



## Mattis (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hi Ralf

Aber dann reichen 11Watt doch,wenn 1Watt/1000L sein sollen
Bei10.000l bräuchte ich ja nur 10 Watt


----------



## Mattis (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Ach ja Ralf,

Habe  10 Plötzen und 8 Goldfische im Teich.Und jede menge __ Wasserpest,__ Schwertlilien,__ Binsen,__ Froschlöffel und weitere sollen noch folgen


----------



## scholzi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hi Leute
@Matthias
Was ist das denn für ein Durchlauffilter...?Besser wäre ein Siebfilter...


> He cooles Profilbild


Schönheit ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen.


----------



## maritim (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

hallo matthias 

wenn dein wasser bei einer sichtiefe von 10 cm liegt, dann braucht deine 11 watt uvc 5 tage bis du einen erfolg siehst. 
treten die erste verbesserung von der sichtiefe ein, dann geht es sehr schnell bis der teich ganz klar ist.
voraussetzung ist natürlich, das du schaust was für angaben der uvc hersteller gemacht hat.
lässt du zuwenig wasser durch den uvc laufen, dann vermehren sich die schwebalgen (im teich) schneller wie die uvc sie beseitigen kann.
läuft das wasser zu schnell durch den uvc, dann werden die fadenalgen nicht verlumpen.

ich finde 11 watt etwas mager für 10 m³ und es kann durchaus sein, das aufgrund der teichlage, fischbesatz, nährstoffeintrag usw. die 11 watt nicht langen.
baulich und material-bedingt unterscheiden sich die uvc geräte der verschieden hersteller  deutlich und somit bringen zb. 11 watt nicht bei jedem die gleiche leistung.

meine meinung:
lieber den uvc größer nehmen und den schwebealgen richtig eine auf die glocke hauen.
wenn die schwebalgen verschwunden sind, macht man den uvc wieder aus und setzt ihn erst wieder ein, wenn es erforderlich ist.

hier noch ein beitrag , den ich in einem anderen fred geschrieben habe.



maritim schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> meine meinung:
> es ist wurst wo der uvc angebracht wird, weil die verklumpung erst später oder nach mehreren durchläufen ervolgt.
> ...


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hallo
Kennt Ihr den 

ob und welche Bakterien  oder Algen unter der kurzen Einwirkzeit der Lämpchen

zerplatzen ...
aufpuffen..
verklumpen..
sich versammeln..
bräunen..
sich ihr Erbgut schädigen..
oder sonstwas  


oder 

völlig unbeeindruckt sich im Teich von ein paar "Leichen" gedüngt  um so schneller vermehren


ist weitgehend eine Frage der Konfiguration 

manchmal stimmt eben Doch  "Viel hilft Viel " 

wenn die ,.... im besten Falle,  angebruzelten Algen nicht zeitnah aus dem System entfernt werden ist ein UVC sinnlos 

ohne minnimiertem Eintrag
schmalem Besatz
und fetten Filtern und oder wuchernden Pflanzen

wird´s    schwierig  

mfG


----------



## Kaje (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

One richtige vorabscheidung, wird Dein Vorhaben scheitern, da ich vermute, dass Du aufgrund Deines Filters und deren Innenleben das Problem hast und nicht wegen der UV Lampe.
Wenn die UV Lamape die Schwebealgen bestrahlt und diese somit abgetötet sind, werden hier durch die Algen Nährstoffe freigesetzt. Wenn Dein Filter zum einen keine richtige Grobschmutzabscheidung besitzt und dann auch noch der Bioteil des filters unzureichend und wenig effektiv arbeitet, bringt das ganze nichts.


----------



## marja (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hallo zusammen

ich möchte nun mich auch gerne einbringen.

Ich hatte damals eine Baumarkt UVC, die ich ja wieder zurückgebracht habe. Dann habe ich Pflanzen probiert, die aber die Kois, egal wo ich sie hingepackt habe immer wieder gefunden haben und zerupft haben. Dann habe ich mal den PH Wert geprüft, der liegt bei 7,5-8. Nun hatte ich auf Rat eines Bekannten bei Pflanzen Köllen "Algen Kill" gekauft. Allerdings auch ohne wirklichen Erfolg.

Also ich habe auf der Oberfläche vom Wasser keine Verklumpten Algen oder sonstige, gut es ist die Frage, wie groß die sein sollen, wenn sie verklumpt sind.

Also habe mich mich bei einem Koi Händler informiert. Aufgrund meiner größe des Teiches  ca. 6000-7000 Liter empfahl er mir eine "keine Oase" UVC mit 36 Watt. 18 Watt wäre zu wenig und die nächst höhere war dann halt die 36 Watt von Velda.

Diese ist nun seit 5 Tagen dran. Er sagte mir auch das man das Ergebnis nach 1-2 Wochen erst sieht, mehr nach 2 Wochen. Ich bin Geduldig, aber warum schreiben einige hier, da sman nach 2-3 Tagen schon was sehen sollte?

Als Filterung habe ich bisher die Oase Biotec mit Ihrem Grob und Fein Filter. Einen selbstgebauten Siebfilter, muß ich erst wieder instand setzen. Abe rreicht nicht die Biotec 10 mit ihrem Filtermaterial.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das in den zwei Wochen die Algen mehr und mehr verklumpen und dadurch erst dann irgendwann im Filter hängen bleiben oder? Beim Auslauf in den Bachlauf habe ich ein Glas drunter gehalten und habe trübes Wasser im Glas. Aber Schwebealgen oder zumindest irgendwas was darin schwimmt sehe ich aktuell nicht. Oder sind die noch zu klein?

Marja


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*



Mattis schrieb:


> Hi Ralf
> 
> Aber dann reichen 11Watt doch,wenn 1Watt/1000L sein sollen
> Bei10.000l bräuchte ich ja nur 10 Watt



es war gestern schon spät , ich meinte 3 W


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hallo

was ist denn das für eine Theorie 

das die Algen erst nach irgendeinem Faktor Zeit oder mehreren Durchgängen "verklumpen" 

zu welcher Größe verklumpen sie sich ?

bis sie die Siebgröße des jeweiligen Herstellers erreicht haben 

wie finden sich verklumpungsbereite Volvox im Teich wieder ?

wann gehen denn alle Volvox durch den UVC ?
   außer ich pumpe alles von einem Becken in ein Zweites 

Fragen über Fragen   


mfG

ps.
ich bin nicht  der Meinung , dass ich mit Sieben Schwebalgen gegrillt oder roh
ausfiltern kann .


----------



## Mattis (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hallo Teichler

@Robertas ist so ein Baumarktfilter,angeblich für 8000l Teich(wenns stimmt).
Der hat grobfilter und feinfiltermatten drin und ich dachte mir so das ich den als Vorabscheider nutze.Die Reinigung geht da schnell.Meine Tonne wäre dann nur noch Biofilter.
Da kommt das Wasser nun ja auch schon Klar raus,fast wie aus der Leitung

Einen versuch wärs ja mal wert,bekomme den für 35Euronen.Hol ich heut abend und mach dann ma Bilder damit Du mal gucken kannst

@alle anderen Teichleranke für die zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## alfons robel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

hallo und einen schönen guten Abend,Allerseits !
Ich möchte hier keineswegs,am Zeiger drehen,aber ich stelle mal 2 Bilder ein.
Eines davon ist am 29.5. aufgenommen und das zweite von heute 20:30 Uhr.
Robert,nochmals danke für den Tip mit dem Siebfilter,werde ich bei finanzieller Gelegenheit
vor dem Vortex setzten.
Aber sagt mal Eure Meinung zum Unterschied von 5 Tagen !
UVC läuft seit ca. 14 Tagen,aber Erfolg begann erst jetzt,hab 2 x UVC, 11 w vor dem Vortex und an dem anderen Patronenfilter 5 w
In der Zeit habe ich jetzt 3 x Patronen und Tonnen ausgespült und 1 cm3 Wasser
zugefüllt.
mfg alfons


----------



## alfons robel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*



Mattis schrieb:


> Hallo Teichler
> 
> @Robertas ist so ein Baumarktfilter,angeblich für 8000l Teich(wenns stimmt).
> Der hat grobfilter und feinfiltermatten drin und ich dachte mir so das ich den als Vorabscheider nutze.Die Reinigung geht da schnell.Meine Tonne wäre dann nur noch Biofilter.
> ...


Guten Abend,Mattis!
Sorry,ich habe in meinem Beitrag zu deinen Fragen gar keine Antwort geschrieben.
Also um es kurz zu fassen und nicht böse reagieren.
Ich habe 4 Jahre mit drei unterschiedlichen Filtern ( Baumarkt ) experimentiert,alles Müll !
Schau mal in mein Profil und meinen Beitrag als ich meinen Teich vorgestellt habe.
Mein Teich hat ungefähr die gleiche Grösse ,wie Deiner. Mein Filter, Marke Eigenbau
Deine Pumpe ist zu klein,ich habe 2 dran (meine grosse 5000er habe ich einfrieren lassen)mit ca. 4000ltr./h und selbst das ist zuwenig,aber genügt mir erst mal.
Mein Wasser ist erst mal sauber.
Dein Baumarktfilter für 8000ltr. ist ebenfalls zu klein,vorallem wenn du noch Fische drin hast.
Und noch etwas: 
Ja,du bist etwas ungeduldig,das kann ca.14 Tage dauern,bis sich ein Erfolg einstellt
Bild eins, in meinem Beitrag ist wie geschrieben vom 29.5 und die anderen 2 von heute ,halb 9.
Ich möchte keinesfalls,den Eindruck erwecken ich wäre schlau,ganz im Gegenteil ,ich Hirni ab 4 Jahre
rumgefummelt,da ich der Meinung war,Werksfilter müssen doch was taugen und der Fehler liegt an mir!
Pustekuchen,die Herstellen übertreiben meineserachtens Maßlos ,mit ihren Angaben.
Und noch mal sorry,hätte ein Bild mit einstellen müssen aus der selben Perspektive,wie Bild 1 !
Ich sag ja,ich bin manchmal auch dumm.
mfg alfons


----------



## Mattis (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hallo Alfons


Kein Problem,ich bin für jede Anregung und auch Kritik offen.Wenn sie konstruktiv ist.
Ich wollte den Baumarktfilter nur zur Vorabscheidung nehmen,da die Reinigung recht schnell vonstatten geht.Habe nun einen Versuchsaufbau vorgenommen und ich muss den Vorfilter(der ja auch noch 7W uvc hat jeden Tag reinigen.Richtig dicke Algenklumpen,fast so gross wiePopel
Habe dann ja nun insgesamt 18W uvc.Hiermalein Bild vom Aufbau und vom Teich,wo ich jetzt nach 3Tagen wieder den Boden sehen kann

Robert da kannst Du dir mal ansehen wie ich das gemeint habeVorher hatte ich auch bei Sonnenschein null Sicht:?


----------



## scholzi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hi Leute.....


			
				Alfons schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sagt mal Eure Meinung zum Unterschied von 5 Tagen !





			
				Alfons schrieb:
			
		

> UVC läuft seit ca. 14 Tagen,aber Erfolg begann erst jetzt,


der Erfolg kann natürlich auch darin liegen, dass deine Nährstoffe verbraucht sind.
Aber freu dich nicht zu früh, jetzt wo das Wasser klar wird, werden Fadenalgen die wieder frei werdenden Nährstoffe vom Grünalgensterben nutzen.(jetzt bekommen sie wieder Licht zum wachsen)


			
				Matthias schrieb:
			
		

> Algenklumpen,fast so gross wiePope


Sind deine Popel auch grün......


> Robert da kannst Du dir mal ansehen wie ich das gemeint habeVorher hatte ich auch  bei Sonnenschein null Sicht:?


 der Erfolg gibt dir recht aber das ständige Schwämme ausspülen...
Siebfilter........ hatte ich das Wort Siebfilter schon erwähnt, ach und ein Siebfilter wäre nicht schlecht........Siebfilter......1(ist wirklich nicht teuer....)
evtl. kannst du ihn in die Kiste(8000Liter Filter) bauen....
Der Filtert zwar keine Grünalge aber holt doch viel grünen und braunen Mist raus....


----------



## Mattis (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

@Robert:Ich will mir ja auch noch eine Filteranlage mit 4 Tonnen bauen.Muss mich aber hier im Forum erst ausgiebig belesen und die Knete dafür muss auch erstmal da sein,man hat ja auch noch andere Unkosten.
Solange muss es halt als Notlösung dienen,danach aber ne fette Anlage


----------



## scholzi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*



> Solange muss es halt als Notlösung dienen,


Das ist auch völlig in Ordnung so............


----------



## Mattis (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Moin Teichler

Also ich muss schon sagen,mit so einer Vorabscheidung holt man jede Menge Dreck aus dem Teich!Das Teichwasser ist schon wesentlich klarer als zu Beginn vom uvc-einsatz.Ich werde auch noch Roberts Hinweis mit dem Sieb umsetzen,damit ich meinen Vorfilter weniger reinigen muss.
Was sich da ansammelt an Dreck kann mein Teichwasser nicht mehr trüben
Vielen Dank nochmal an alle für Tipps,Kritik und Anregungen.
Werde die Tage noch Bilder einstellen damit Ihr mal schauen könnt


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

, schau dir unbedingt mal den Selbstbausiebfilter vom Olli.,P an


----------



## alfons robel (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Guten morgen,Robert und Ihr anderen Teichler !
Bislang bleiben die Schwebealgen aus,was allerdings nicht heisst,das sie wegbleiben,da die meisten Schwebealgen im Teich bleiben.
Hatte ja im anderen Beitrag schon erwähnt das meine grössere Pumpe am Samstag flöten gegangen ist ,weshalb ich aus eine defekte und eine Wama Pumpe ebenfalls eine Notlösung bauen musste.
Wasserwerte zur Zeit stabil,Nitrat fast 0 , PH 7,5
Hier mal Mein Teich von heute und die Notlösung von Sonntag 
mfg alfons


----------



## KTB (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Das Wasser sieht ja schon nicht schlecht aus... vor ca. 2 Wochen hatte ich genau das gleiche Problem...selbst mit meiner 55 Watt UVC-Anlage und meinem Eigenbaufilter hat es bis jetzt gedauert um das Wasser fast Glasklar zu machen. Aber ich kann gut auf den Grund schauen und bis zu einer Tiefe von bis zu 1,50m ist die Sicht super. Jetzt warte ich einfach noch ab und lass den Filter mal machen. Geduld und ein gut durchdachtes __ Filtersystem (Natürlich mit der Hilfe aus dem Forum ) ist Gold wert. 

Gruß


----------



## alfons robel (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Sorry,Ihr lieben Leut !
Es sollte natürlich heissen: Bislang bleiben die FADENALGEN aus,hab wohl noch gepennt :?
Nun gut,das kann passieren !
mfg alfons und einen schönen Tag erst mal


----------



## Mattis (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Moin Leute

endlich hat sich auch bei mir der Klarwassereffeft eingestellt
Ich kann nun die UVC wieder ausschalten.Meine Goldies und Plötzen wachsen gut ab und meine __ Wasserpest gedeiht auch
Breitet die sich eigentlich über den ganzen Teichboden aus oder nur in die Länge zur Wasseroberfläche?Den Fischen gefällts,Die halten sich immer darunter auf.

Ich möchte sofern es noch geht mehr Pflanzen einsetzen.Habt Ihr da vielleicht Tipps welche ich nehmen sollte?

Und hier noch ein aktuelles Bild zum vergleichen.
Das Foto ist von heute 20:00


----------



## marja (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hallo zusammen

meinem Teich bzw. dem menschlichen Auge geht es wieder gut. Nun kann ich seit ca. 1 Woche wieder bis auf den Boden schauen.

Nun muß ich aber noch was fragen bzgl. evtl. Algen. Dadurch das ich jetzt wieder auf den Boden sehen kann, sehe ich u.a. auch die Seerosenstengel. An Ihnen sitzen nun ein wenig Algen, ich gehe mal davon aus das dies Fadenalgen sind. Aber das sind wirklich nicht viele. D.h. ich werde die daran lassen oder muß ich die entfernen? Zum anderen sehe ich auf den Boden wie ein Kleine Schicht Flusen, d.h. wenn ich die mit einem Kecher oder Wasserschlauf berühre wirbeln sie auf. Könnte das nun abgestorbene Algenreste sein, die ich bsp. mit einem Schlammsauger oder manuell Teichreiniger rausholen muß? Bin mir da nicht so sicher. Ich hoffe der ein oder andere kann mir helfen.

Klar das ein Teich nie stubenrein sein wird. Das möchte ich auch nicht, ich habe ja auch schon gelesen das Algen, genau wie andere Pflanzen zum Teich dazugehören, natürlich nur in bestimmten Maßen.
Nur denke ich mir, bin mir nicht so sicher, ob es o.k. ist, wenn da halt ein wenig viel Algen auf dem Boden liegen.

LG Marja


----------



## scholzi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hi Marja...


> sehe ich u.a. auch die Seerosenstengel. An Ihnen sitzen nun ein wenig Algen


das ist völlig normal und harmlos....


> Zum anderen sehe ich auf den Boden wie ein Kleine Schicht Flusen


wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, hol sie raus sonst müssen sie Bakterien umsetzen.


----------



## marja (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Danke dir Robert

und was würde manhier empfehlen?

Ich habe noch so ein Teichreiniger Set wie beim Pool: Schlauch anschließen, Netzbeutel ran und dann mit Wasserunterdruck? durch den angeschlossenen Schlauch in diesen Netzbeute, wirbelt natürlich teilweise auch etwas auf

oder

Teichschlammsauger ausleihen

oder 

sowas wie die Algenhexe?

LG Marja


----------



## scholzi (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

Hi
Ich glaub der Poolreiniger ist die falsche Lösung, die Flusen würden so fein zerfallen und durchs Netz machen.
Und somit kannst du die Algenhexe auch vergessen.
Bleibt nur saugen.


----------



## marja (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: UVC Klärer Algen verklumpen nicht*

o.k. danke, da werde ich mich mal nach einem einfachen Sauger zum kaufen oder mieten umschauen.

LG Marja


----------

